# tank with no background pic



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

How many people on this forum have had tanks setup without any background picture on it. 

Would love to see pictures. I wonder how that would loon with the cords and hoses going.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 4 tanks without background pics running now. Will get some pics later for you.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks. That would be great.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's a matter of taste.
But I say cautiously my opinion: The background must be matt black with me. Before that, green aquatic plants to contrast.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I just hate when you can see waves/wrinkles in the ever popular mylar backgrounds they sell. They are so hard to get onto the tank perfectly


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

I used to have a background but got tired of it. Actually I like it better without. Don't really notice the cord and filter and makes the tank blend better with the room too.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm thinking about trying it with no background. Just not sure i will like seeing all the cords down the back.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

90gal no background
same tank different fish


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't use those backgrounds anymore. Now I paint the back with black or dark blue acrylic paint. Always looks good and never a wrinkle. Only downside is if you want to change it you have to scrape it off. But it does come off easily.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I just set this new tank up so painting isnt an option unless i want to drain it again. My options are deal with the wrinkle i can see or pull off the backing and go bare.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I myself have never had a background and never will. To me it looks all fake and makes the tank look fake. I currently have 4 tanks up and running without backgrounds although that number has a good chance of going up by 2 or 3 tanks. It depends if I decide to go with 2 10 gallons or one 20 gallon.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

The cords and filter dont bother you with being able to see them?? I agree about these backgrounds im tired of them too. I just put this one on and regret it. It may be coming off.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks to susankat for posting those pics. Sure helps to see what they will look like.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nope I don't mind the cords and stuff it looks natural to me.


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

L.West said:


> The cords and filter dont bother you with being able to see them?? I agree about these backgrounds im tired of them too. I just put this one on and regret it. It may be coming off.


Just a note about cords and stuff. I've tied them off to the side and they're almost invisible.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I like the illusion that this is a chunk of a natural environment in the house, but I also recognize that the fish water is not being filtered by constant movement as it goes downstream or whatever. I also like treating the tank like a piece of art. It is a fake environment. I like to hide what I can, but it is for my own aesthetic sense. So far, I have black backgrounds, but my next one I would like a different type of background, like moss or something. I also think that the black background lowers algea formation.


----------

